# how many bags of eco-complete



## chirojosh (Oct 19, 2006)

So How many?


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I would say about 3 bags. Each bag is 20lbs, better to have a little extra then to not have enough.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I have at leaset 5 bags in my 46g bow, so I'd say 8 bags to get proper depth (6 minimum). That's why I decided to go with the charcoal color of Soil Master Select from Lesco (Pro's Choice). One 50lb bag takes care of a 75g tank easy (about $16!!!). You have to use way more Eco or Fluorite because they aren't as dry or light as Soilmaster. Heck your probably paying half the cost of Eco for the water in it...good for small tanks, but not cost efficient for large tanks.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I have 3 bags in my 75T and I think i could do for another 1-2 bags to get a little better substrate depth. 3 bags barely gets me 2" of depth.

Bioteach has a good suggestion of adding Soilmaster to the mix. its much cheaper and still has a similar color to the eco. they would mix well. Lesco.com and you can get a big bag for 16 bucks.+shipping


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

From my experience, 5 bag minimum, and even that isnt all that much once it is in there, I could have easily gone for a nother bag or two.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Go for the Soilmaster!

But if you can't find a Lesco store near you, then go for Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil.. Found at any store with a pond section.
Great stuff as well, but the charcoal colored Soilmaster looks a bit better.
You will save muchos dineros going this route.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I've been waiting for my bag of Soil Master to come in they called yesterday and said I get to pick it up today. This will be my first time using the Soil Master.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't rinse it, use a plate on the bottom of your tank, and pour slowly so you don't stir everything up.
You will like that stuff.


----------

